# i am riding to help beat Cancer.



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry but I didn't know where to post this so I am trying here.

I just registered for The Enbridge Ride Tp Conquer Cancer: The Ride to Conquer Cancer® fighting breast, bladder, brain, prostate, colon, kidney, testicular, lymphoma, leukemia and childhood cancers. I am seeking any donations so that I will be able to ride this. I lost my dad, grandfather, 2 uncles, an aunt and one of my best friends to cancer so this ride means a lot to me. I volunteered at the start and Opening Ceremonies last year and was so envious of the riders. I need to raise $2500 in order to ride. Last year the ride had 4610 riders and raised $17.5 million for The Princess Margaret Cancer Centre.

I have never donen a charity ride and look forward to this one.

If you would like to help me reach my goal, please visit my personal webpage at: The Ride to Conquer Cancer:
You can also PM me and I will help you with it. The funds go directly to the ride and not to me. They go in on my behalf but I do not see them. If I do not raise the funds I will be unable to ride so, if you are able, please make a donation. I will be forever grateful.

Thank you very much,

Brian J. 
Every little bit helps and I will be, personally, very grateful.

Thank you all,

Brian J.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations! Which route are you doing? I wish you luck with the fundraising. I did it last year, and was quite successful, though most of the donations came in toward the last month or two, which made me a little nervous. The ride itself was great (I did the 200 mile route), and the whole thing was well-organized, and the food was great. I lucked out and my randomly-assigned tentmate didn't show (though after all the Clif Bars I ate that day, maybe it was he who lucked out). Many people also skip the tent and get a room either at Mohawk or a nearby hotel. I think that's what I would do if I were to do it again, unless I was riding with a big group.

protip: beeline for the massage tent when you get to camp - don't get distracted by the beer tent along the way! You'll get a number and have to wait. THEN go get your food/drink, shower, etc. while you wait.

protip2: at the start on the first day, get there early and aim for a spot near the front. Fewer people to navigate around on some of the narrow spots and tight turns when you leave the CNE, especially the bridge along Lakeshore which goes over the Gardiner and the turn on Ellis. By the time you get to the West Mall it should have thinned out a bit, and you can settle into a comfortable pace.

With all the route changes this coming year (i.e. elimination of the 200M), as well as to avoid donor fatigue (most of mine came from family), I've chosen not to do it this year. Probably do the Ride for Heart again - I can self-pledge, and the 75k route up the DVP is really a lot of fun. Having said that, you're going to love the experience.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome Brian, good for you! I'm registered for next year as well. I've done the MS ride a number of times but not the cancer ride, although the format is similar. It's a great time. Good luck with your fundraising!


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am looking forward to it. I volunteered at the start last year with my girlfriend, handing out the ride packets in the start tent. I was so jealous of all of the riders and decided that I had to do it this year....even got meself a new road bike for it. Drussell....thanks for the tips. I am doingg the tent route and was not aware that they assigned tent mates. I guess I will be okay as I am very easy to get along with...and a natural early riser. The massage tent will be my first target when in camp....trust me. The fundraising might be a challenge but I think I will be fine with it. I have many friends and relatives back in the US (where I am from) to help me out, as well as many friends up here. If it is half as much fun as I anticipate then I will have a great time. I have also joined a team (Steve's Cyclepaths) but have yet to meet most of them. I hope to during the spring training rides.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm back for year 4 in Alberta. Not as big as the Ontario Ride (2380 riders last year, $8.6 million raised) but a very hilly experience. Still figure I'll be nuts and do it on the 37lb FS mtb (Knolly Delirium T) again this year...then I'll start considering a road bike (did it on the CX bike the first two years). 

8toes, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who does the Ride


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

This is great, but hearing everyone's experiences. I also checked out UTube... Should do that Brian, and alot of learning from there. With all that said, this is my first ride too... Ride for Heart and Enbridge... Very excited... As donors go I'm just putting away at it... I can't see Enbridge not letting anyone ride, and especially when it generates millions.. one rider can get sponsored for 10000 and Enbridge will send another rider home cause they only raised 1500 not 2500. Ok just my thoughts.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

robgazoo said:


> This is great, but hearing everyone's experiences. I also checked out UTube... Should do that Brian, and alot of learning from there. With all that said, this is my first ride too... Ride for Heart and Enbridge... Very excited... As donors go I'm just putting away at it... I can't see Enbridge not letting anyone ride, and especially when it generates millions.. one rider can get sponsored for 10000 and Enbridge will send another rider home cause they only raised 1500 not 2500. Ok just my thoughts.


I understand fully, Rob...it was part of why I initially didn't consider doing the Ride and was looking at the local MS ride. It can be a turn off for a lot of people...$2500 is a lot of money. In my experience, though, it can also be a small amount of money too...I've been averaging about $5k/yr even though I had never done any fund raising of this sort before getting into the Ride in 2009.

I find that getting in with a team is a good thing...makes it possible to take on fund raising events that are beyond a single rider and that can bring in some pretty good money. Great for moral support and training too 

Good Luck, Brian


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Thx Mike...with this weather coming this week, it will definitely be hooky playing time to get some outdoor riding in:thumbsup:

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

8toes said:


> Thx Mike...with this weather coming this week, it will definitely be hooky playing time to get some outdoor riding in:thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


Oh how I wish... I suspect it'll be a while yet before I can get out. Between the freeze-thaw thing going on right now, the occasional flurry still and all the gravel, I'm figuring it'll be April before I'm outside...with cross tires on at that!

I could go out on the mtb, but the 20km round trip to get to the trailhead of a possibly passable, possibly not trail doesn't appeal right now. :/


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Where are you located? It is set to be a beautiful week here in the GTA. I just had a fit doe on Friday and hads to replace my stem.....can't wait to get out.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

8toes said:


> Where are you located? It is set to be a beautiful week here in the GTA. I just had a fit doe on Friday and hads to replace my stem.....can't wait to get out.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


I'm out here in Edmonton...I do the Alberta Ride down in Calgary. Not quite the same scenery as the Escarpment and Niagra Falls, but the Rockies are good compensation (if not murder on the legs because of all the hills) 

Looking at the forecast, I may have hope yet  If it stays nice like they are forecasting, I may be able to put the 'cross tires on and hit the road in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I did the MTL to QC one the first year they ran it. 

I echo two things:

1) hotel. This saved me from a crappy night, and
2) head straight to the Masseuses. I did both days but it wasn't busy because I crossed 1st, both 150k days. I'm never going to stop telling ppl that! I was feelin' it that weekend!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Bio, I wish....seriously, I do.

Shy of driving a couple hours, there really aren't hotels near the camp site for the Alberta Ride...however, there is room for RV's 

Massage is on site here too...but...in doing it on a loaded 'cross bike or on the 6.5x6.5 freeride mtb with a good sized hydration pack (I volunteer with the medical crew too), I'm not usually in fast enough to make the top 6-7 pages of the sign-up (which is about all they get through...too many people, not enough masseuses volunteering). Oh well...I have compression tights to try this year 

I fully understand the bragging rights thing...coming n first is impressive. I, on the other hand, love the look on some folks faces when I tell 'em I've done it on a 37lb (~17 kg) full suspension mtb, including hitting 70 km/h or more on some of the hills....some folks on 17 lb road bikes look at me like I'm more than a few bricks shy of a load


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome, just awesome. 

I know it sounds strange but I love the RTCC.

I remember seeing some people at the start and thinking that they're never going to make both days. 

I also remember looking out my hotel window, which was on the route close to day 1s finish line, after I layed in the tub for hours, and watching those same people battle conditions that would have caused me to skip the whole thing. I finished fast but the weather that showed up after i was done was horrific. 

It really put the whole thing into perspective for me.


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

*Thanks Brian!*

Great encouragement!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I know about weather. Last year (2011) the Ride here in Alberta had its worst weather since the event started. For Day 1, we battled a ~30km/h crosswind most of the day...which is another reason why folks thought I was nuts for hitting 70km/h (because it was in the cross-wind).

For Day 2, most of the Ride was brutal...just after the course opened for the day, the clouds opened up too. It was cold (say 6-7oC at the start of the day), wet and windy for most of the day. Heck, when I have folks drafting *me* and I'm on my off-road monster bike, you know it's a tough day! 

But, it is a ride, not a race, so I just put my head down, used the granny for a bunch of headwind hills and kept pedalling. I managed to do the ~220 km in 12 hrs on that monster bike, in spite of the conditions, so I felt it was pretty respectable. If I ever get a proper road bike, I'll be able to improve on my time, but for now, I just enjoy myself and the beautiful scenery.

If you check out my participant page (link in my sig), I have a point-of-view video embedded that I put together from last year's Alberta Ride. Feel free to have a look...I included the 70km/h footage (~3:25 or 3:30 mark) and tried to show some of the weather on Day 2 (but not much....the lense was generally covered by a lot of droplets). If you view the entire video, you'll have to forgive the Tron Pants ...I didn't have bib tights or decent leg warmers, so I did what I had to in order to stay warm.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

For those doing the Calgary ride, I'll see you there!

I did the MS ride a number of times, and I still don't know why they have it and the RTCC in June. Make it late July or August...the weather is way more predictable. I've ridden in 80 km/h winds, torrential rain, sleet, even lightning storms. One year I think over half the field ended up in the sag-wagon on day 2.

And I know what you are saying about watching less experienced riders suffer through it; that really does put it in perspective, seeing people really grind for the sake of the cause. I'm proud of them. I rode once with a guy who had one leg. I tell you, he was capable...stayed with me right to the end, and the weather sucked.

Good luck to all, hope your fundraising is going well, train hard and let's hope for good weather!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

cyclusaddictus said:


> For those doing the Calgary ride, I'll see you there!
> 
> I did the MS ride a number of times, and I still don't know why they have it and the RTCC in June. Make it late July or August...the weather is way more predictable. I've ridden in 80 km/h winds, torrential rain, sleet, even lightning storms. One year I think over half the field ended up in the sag-wagon on day 2.
> 
> ...


Cyclus, I will see you there (or you'll see me perhaps). 

I come down from Edmonton for it and, unless something changes drastically in the next few months, I'll be pretty easy to remember if you see me: my team has a watermelon theme (inc. jerseys and helmet covers) and I'll be on a pretty massive FS mountain bike. 

I may also have shaved legs and a shaved head, depending on how much I end up fund raising.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome, I'll be looking for the smooth skin! Looks like your fundraising is off to an excellent start, so I'm sure you'll succeed. I should be on a white and red Cannondale road bike (and hopefully not napping at a rest station).


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Awesome, I'll be looking for the smooth skin! Looks like your fundraising is off to an excellent start, so I'm sure you'll succeed. I should be on a white and red Cannondale road bike (and hopefully not napping at a rest station).


Well, considering the boss said the company will kick in a chunk, I'm considering myself a rider already (even though it hasn't hit the account yet). Really, I'm over 1/2 way to needing to break out the razor, so this is getting scary for my moutain bike legs 

Cyclus, just don't forget to wave as you go blazing by me...and don't crash because I don't want to stop and do first aid this year! (I also volunteer with the medical crew...I'll stop if someone needs me to, but all in all, I'd rather not have to stop)


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

I just found out that if you don't reach min required amount 2500 u can't ride.. Even though you have door knocked and busted your ass.. It's not fair really... Other cyclists get beyond the min why don't they just spread it around.. Not cool!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

It is pretty harsh, but it is also a strong motivation. I've been doing it for the last 4 years and I haven't had any issue hitting the minimum (I'm averaging somewhere about $5k/yr). It sounds like a heck of a lot of money, especially compared to the MS rides, but my experience has been that, because cancer affects so many people, it's something people are willing to open their wallets to support.


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

*well my question for you is??*

If I was in a position of generating more then the required amount I would hand it to another rider...
I have been fundraising since last Sept. I do need more friends I guess. I have asked people at subway stations, so I'm at that point where this is a new job for me. That's right I have to now book off work to generate money for something I believe in yes, no one is doubting the cause. Anyway my point is its stereotyping and discriminating, and creating classes.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

robgazoo said:


> If I was in a position of generating more then the required amount I would hand it to another rider...
> I have been fundraising since last Sept. I do need more friends I guess. I have asked people at subway stations, so I'm at that point where this is a new job for me. That's right I have to now book off work to generate money for something I believe in yes, no one is doubting the cause. Anyway my point is its stereotyping and discriminating, and creating classes.


Rob, I do understand where you are coming from...That's why some folks (myself included) have done teams in the past...bigger fund raising events are possible and it is easier to spread it around (at least on the team) to make sure everyone hits their minimums.

If it helps, I find that fund raising is usually slow (i.e. molasses in January) until you get to at least the spring/closer to the Ride. I don't even bother with any major emails until after Jan 1....I might raise $500 from July-February and the other $4500 I typically raise comes in the last ~100 days before the event.


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

*ahhh..nice site too!!*

mine needs some work... www.conquercancer.ca/goto/robertcovert
thanks man..u have inspired me to keep at it...i was about to tell them to ..well it would have been not nice..lol...it still might if i raise close and have to pay the remaining balance as the lady in Toronto suggested...but for now...thanks Mike!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

robgazoo said:


> mine needs some work... www.conquercancer.ca/goto/robertcovert
> thanks man..u have inspired me to keep at it...i was about to tell them to ..well it would have been not nice..lol...it still might if i raise close and have to pay the remaining balance as the lady in Toronto suggested...but for now...thanks Mike!


Rob,

You've personalized your page...that is a good thing! You'd be surprised by how many people don't! You're half way to the minimum already with ~90 days to go....lots of time yet for the fund raising  Pedal and peddle, man, pedal and peddle 

I got my big donation for the year from work, so I can relax in terms of the minimum (this is the earliest I have done it, but I'm pushing hard with the shave the legs and head thing...) now to see if the future holds a proper skinny tired bike (come on tax return, Daddy doen't need a Pinarello, but some carbon would be nice)


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

*thanks*

Yeah i thought that was funny..the head shaving thing..great idea. I just got a local beer involved where every beer sold I get a dollar. I have to make up posters tonight..Cameron's brewing co. may have saved my chances. Thanks for the inspiration I was seriously going to tell them to well u know...where to go type thing...and the Becel Ride for Heart that I'm doing I was going to quit that too.great causes but I found out that the director of Heart and Stroke is married to the military dude that raped and killed a whack of women..that aint even the freaky part(yes conditioning of living in Toronto)..the thing that erked me is that before he went to jail..the victims families were suing his off..so he gives everything to her, his wife, the director of Heart and Stroke and declares bankrupt..Victims get nothing but memories..I don't mean to sound cynical, these facts come from Mcleans and other sources. either way honestly if it wasn't for utube videos of this epic ride...and talking to you..i would have definitely bailed. So thanks!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't bail on the stupidity of one man (the rapist ex-officer)...the causes and charities themselves can still use your efforts 

I think I have my hydration sorted now (I use a pack....and it is a franken-pack) so I'm set for that part of the summer... now I just need to see if I can swing an upgrade to an actual road bike, or if I end up going full squish on my Ride again this year. 

Who knows....if I hit my goal, maybe the lack of hair will help me pedal the beast faster


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Cancer sux! Good luck with the ride.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

robgazoo said:


> I just got a local beer involved where every beer sold I get a dollar


Brilliant, just brilliant. Very innovative, well done!

I was apprehensive about the $2500 minimum at first, but I realized that if it was lower, there would be way too many riders for the event. Considering they provide meals, rest station support, mobile support, overnight camping, jerseys and other goodies, they probably couldn't manage if the number of riders was 5 times higher.

I feel for people who don't meet the minimum, but I also feel just as proud of them as any rider in the event. After all, the bottom line in raising as much money as possible for the cancer foundation. And if it motivates some people to get in better shape, all the better!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Dave


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, I may (just may at this point) have a shot at a proper road bike this year. Still seeing if the budget will allow it, but I may be able to pick up a Giant Defy Composite 3...which would make this year's Ride sooooooo much easier...probably swap to the 12-30 cassette (it's a Tiagra 10sp set-up) to help with the hills, but an 18lb bike would be a lot lighter than a 37 lb bike 

I'll keep you posted


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm riding too...but the BC one. Vancouver to Seattle. I'm about half way through fund raising as well. Like most of the sentiment, it's quite difficult, and getting on a team was even more difficult since I don't actually live in Vancouver. 

I live in Victoria - anyone from BC doing the ride here?

Here's my profile page: 
The 2012 Enbridge Ride to Conquer Cancer benefiting BC Cancer Foundation: Mr. Steve Wan - The Ride to Conquer Cancer


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

I just got to my halfway mark.. Very excited  very happy... I'm having two nights of fundraising in April at local bar. Thanks guys


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh www. conquercancer.ca/goto/robertcovert. Check it out, any pointers are welcome


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, the Cx bike is now set up more specifically as a commuter / confort bike. I changed out a number of parts (different bars, different stem angle, different saddle)...I know it'll never be the same as a road bike or tourning bike, but this should make it a little nicer for longer times in the saddle doing training rides. After that, it's saving pennies (or nickels once the pennies are gone) for a proper endurance road machine.

The mountain bike will stay "as is"...it's not meant for road riding and, other than slicks for the Ride itself, it isn't going to be changed up to pretend.  It did well last year and I expect that once I get the new saddle from last year a bit better set-up (fine tuning the positioning) then it's ready for this year 

Now all I have to worry about is getting to the point where I have to start shaving. I've had a few more donations roll in since my last email blitz...just under $3k more and I have to start shaving my legs and I'm just about 1/2 way to the point where the moustache and hair on my head vanish.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

robgazoo said:


> I just got to my halfway mark.. Very excited  very happy... I'm having two nights of fundraising in April at local bar. Thanks guys


I made the 50% mark last week also, at this point I think it's excellent progress. Still amazes me how some people have over $30,000 though...

Oh, here's my page......

http://www.conquercancer.ca/site/TR/Events/Alberta2012?px=2498123&pg=personal&fr_id=1411


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Still amazes me how some people have over $30,000 though...


I would chalk up the big numbers to corporate donations, and people in the business community. I'm familiar with one of the people in list of "high rollers" in Ontario, and it's an easy matter for them and their circles to donate a few hundred $$ each...

Other ways to donate may be in-kind donations of stocks/equities, especially if you've been granted options. Pretty sweet deal, actually. You get a tax break for the donation, and the equities didn't cost you anything - granted as part of your compensation package. For some folks in senior management/c-suite roles, these can be significant.


----------



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

Good for you 8toes, I've been meaning to do something similar as a team with my dad. I'm sure it goes without saying that we've all lost people close to us from cancer.


----------



## HEWSINATOR (Sep 18, 2005)

Anybody have general info on the Alberta ride? Ie, how demanding/ terrain, whether they put teams together in the tent area or even tents, how many to a tent and how they are assigned, what we should bring, etc. I am doing the ride with the gf, as part of a team of first timers, and we are both a bit curious how it goes down and what to expect. 

Thanks.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

HEWSINATOR said:


> Anybody have general info on the Alberta ride? Ie, how demanding/ terrain, whether they put teams together in the tent area or even tents, how many to a tent and how they are assigned, what we should bring, etc. I am doing the ride with the gf, as part of a team of first timers, and we are both a bit curious how it goes down and what to expect.
> 
> Thanks.


I'll be there. The ride is from Spruce Meadows south, pst Okotoks and joining up to the #7 towards Black Diamond, then turning south going through Turner Valley and out to Chain Lakes PP. There are stops every 25-30 km with tents, food, hydration, medical support, the whole bit. It's obviously now a race, and even at a slow pace doing this ride in half a day isn't a problem. Once you get to the end, there is food food food, massages, a tent city for rest, entertainment, etc. etc. Have fun!!


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

cyclusaddictus said:


> It's obviously *now* a raceQUOTE]
> 
> Forgive me, I meant it's obviously NOT a race...


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

HEWSINATOR said:


> Anybody have general info on the Alberta ride? Ie, how demanding/ terrain, whether they put teams together in the tent area or even tents, how many to a tent and how they are assigned, what we should bring, etc. I am doing the ride with the gf, as part of a team of first timers, and we are both a bit curious how it goes down and what to expect.
> 
> Thanks.


You're looking at ~220 km over the two days....not too bad a distance. The terrain is typical foothills...expect ~6500 vertical feet of climbing over the 2 days and there is a possibility of winds.

My experience has been that teams (provided they tent up together) will generally be grouped in the same area (and you can request this from the Ride Guides too). There are 2 to a tent and you can sign up to bunk with someone once check-in opens...they get a notice and can then agree to share a tent with you.

In terms of what to bring: road wise, bring what you need to look after yourself for a mix of weather conditions and for minor mechanicals (i.e. flats). The pit stops generally look after you well with food, drink, portapotties, medical tent and equipment support. Camp wise: you're outside, so bring clothing appropriate for camp life outdoors. You'll need a sleeping bag and a pad of some type (it is a field we sleep in).

Hope it helps


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, I received another cheque and a pledge over the weekend...that puts me 2/3 of the way to having to shave the legs and 1/2 way to shaving the head and moustache bare. 

I am getting the general impression that I will be the only guy at the Alberta Ride on a 37 lb freeride bike with shaved legs  I'm almost at the point of hoping I can swing a proper road bike this year....it'll make the legs seem less out of place


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Whewee! It's April and things are starting to move...hopefully you guys are finding the same. Since Mar 31, I've had ~a dozen donations come in. Some smaller, some bigger than expected, but all most appreciated!

Now if only the weather would cooperate and let me get out training some more (we had snow earlier this week...and no sign of the 20's that TO saw anytime soon  ).


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

So, how are folks doing in their fund raising....we're starting to get close to the Rides.


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

*Getting closer!*

I have 1900 out of 2500 needed. Bikes already to go..need some extra tubes tho, and maybe quick check beforehand.  Emailed and facebooked yesterday.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Great to hear, Rob! I've been fortunate that work kicked in a sizable donation so I'm already checked in here. That was a load off, but I'm still canvassing as I have my shave milestones to try to hit.

I did a bunch of work on the big bike over the last bit (resolving a suspension "click" issue, servicing my rear brake as it was dragging (stupid Alberta mud gets into everything, including on the pistons of hydraulic brakes) and such). Took it out for a long ride on Saturday night...47 km on 2.4" rubber gives the legs a big workout  

I still have some work to do....some minor maintenance things like brake bleeding and swapping to slicks before the Ride...but other than that, it is ride, ride, ride to get my saddle time in. I seriously need to do some longer rides in and once June is here, I'll need to throw the slicks on the big bike and do some long stuff on it too!


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm at $2310 out of $2500. So another $190 and I can check in!

I am in the BC ride though..have they published the Alberta routes yet?

Here's the challenge route for BC 

Day 1: Day 1 Challenge in Surrey | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE

Day 2: Day 2 Challenge in Mt Vernon, WA | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

wanton007 said:


> I'm at $2310 out of $2500. So another $190 and I can check in!
> 
> I am in the BC ride though..have they published the Alberta routes yet?
> 
> ...


The Alberta route is here:

Event Details and Schedule - The Ride to Conquer Cancer

It is similar to years past. They have split the difference between 2010 (brutal last 35 km on Day 1...35 km from lunch to camp, 28 km of it uphill) and 2011 (more overlap with Day 2...no brutal climb, but more climbing overall) for the Day 1 route this year. Day 2 remains unchanged for the last 3 years.

Best guess is about 6300 vertical feet of climbing, based on past years and what I am seeing for the profiles they posted, but they say it'll be just shy of 220 km.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

$2670.00 and all checked in....PSYCHED!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

*Nice buddy*

Way to go!!!! Im stuck at 2200, but getting closer!


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

$2630 and checked in. Time to really start training. I'm definitely not a climbing guy....

4708 feet of elevation gained over 310 kms. 

http://va12.conquercancer.ca/site/PageServer?pagename=va12_event_schedule_rider


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Job 8toes and Wanton. Don't worry, Rob...you're really close!

I managed my first half-Century today as part of my training. Still have a lot of climbing to do and a few more long rides before I am ready for our monster. It is usually about 220 km with 6500+ vertical feet to deal with over the 2 days. At least today I fought the wind (durn weatherman...10 km/h winds my butt, those were more like 25-30 km/h).

Still hoping to have to shave, but we'll see how things play out.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm now sitting at $28 from matching the most I have ever fundraised for anything (done in 2009 for the Ride when a co-worker passed the previous fall). I know I still have several folks who have indicated they would support me (and I'm following up). I am sooooo stoked 

Who knows, maybe this mtb-er will show up with shaved legs for the Ride (can anyone recommend a good embrocation?)


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

MercRidnMike said:


> I'm now sitting at $28 from matching the most I have ever fundraised for anything (done in 2009 for the Ride when a co-worker passed the previous fall). I know I still have several folks who have indicated they would support me (and I'm following up). I am sooooo stoked
> 
> Who knows, maybe this mtb-er will show up with shaved legs for the Ride (can anyone recommend a good embrocation?)


I have now blown my "best ever" year out of the water by more than 10%... $6,850 (which absolutely blows my mind!) and within $650 of having to show up on the 37 lb mtb with shaved legs.

They released our course a little while back too...looks like 215-220 km and probably close to 6500 ft again. Makes me glad for the granny gear


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

*wow*

way to go..just leaving to Niagara Falls..gf and me are leaving early..cant wait for the next couple of days!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, I do have a really good network of folks I can put the soft touch on for donations for this cause....makes it easier to pull some bigger years if I am not doing it every year.

Now if only I can get the last of my "regulars" to kick in....if they donate their usual amount, I'll have to shave for sure.


----------



## Aro2220 (Jun 10, 2012)

I saw this thing. I wasn't sure that you had to raise all $2500+ or not just to ride. That kind of sucks. What if you raise $2499?


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Aro2220 said:


> I saw this thing. I wasn't sure that you had to raise all $2500+ or not just to ride. That kind of sucks. What if you raise $2499?


You can do a delayed self-pledge...basically you agree to cover the difference if you can't raise what was left to the minimum in the 60 days following the Ride. If you meet the minimum in the 2 months following, they don't process your self-pledge, if you're still not quite there, they process the pledge to the difference between where you are and the minimum.

Not an option for everyone, but it is one of the "what if" scenarios out there.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm waiting for my friend to get up to the limit so we can book / share the same tent.

On another note, I'm getting nervous about it. I haven't done the training that I need and it's next weekend! 61km is my longest to date and took 2.5 hours to ride. I think I'd be okay if there wasn't the climbing involved but there is a lot (for me) on the challenge course. Guess I just have to remember that it's a charity ride and not a race.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh dang...I opened my big yap and now I'm sitting at $7,375...a mere $125 from having to show up with a 37 lb, full suspension mountain bike and "aero" / shaved legs. This is going to be funny as all heII, I'm sure.

At least my hair and moustache are safe (I think).


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great time on the ride


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Poop, poop, poop!

Anyone wanna guess how much faster I'll be with "aero legs" on the mtb? 

Yup, you guessed it...hit the $7,500 milestone so the legs have a date with the sheep shears. I think my only saving grace is that I am a fine-haired blonde...lots of hair, but at least it is pretty fine stuff, so it should shave reasonably well.

If you're doing the Alberta version of the Ride and you see a guy on a big, green full suspension mountain bike with shaved legs, you'll know it's me.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I promised proof....here it is:

Mike's leg shave video


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Psycho Mike - I'll be looking for you out there! If I can catch you and those aero legs, that is.

Congrats on your incredible fundraising, that's quite an achievement. I (barely) made my minimum last week so I'm good to go. I'm really happy with that - the ride's just for fun...raising the money is what it's all about.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been lucky....I had a great first year (1st year for the Ride in Alberta and about 6 mo after the passing of a co-worker) and managed to get some great networking in that has carried me through. I've been averaging around the $5,000 per year, which I think is pretty outstanding....I've had a lot of support, including from work. I know a lot of people don't have that sort of support and the minimum can be a real challenge.

Cyclus, I don't think you'll have any problem catching me....the FS bike is not the fastest thing out there by any stretch of the imagination  I am more of an endurance type, so I do keep a decent pace....but depending on the weather I'm generally about 20km/h average with the hills and all. My long rides have varied from 17.5 km/h (in town, several stops to make) to almost 27 km/h (few stops, bit of a tail wind). No where near the fastest....but a decent pace considering the bike weighs ~2.3x what a decent road bike weighs.

Maybe by next year I can scrape enough together to get onto a decent road bike (I'm looking at several different ones ranging from a Giant Defy Comp 1, to a Norco Valence Carbon to a Cervelo RS to a Guru RL with either Rival or Athena for a grouppo...yes, it covers a wide range of price points, but depends on what my budget ends up being).


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Mike - you inspired my to shave my own legs also! I haven't shaved them for cycling in many years since I haven't been racing, but it feels good.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hehehe...what a Ride. ~225 km, over 1.5 km of climb (my gps file was corrupted, but I have recovered most of the info...just not looked at it too closely yet for some of the details), rain, rain, more rain and even more rain, a river and swamp in camp, flooded tents, crossing a stream crossing a road azt Millardville, hitting ~65 km/h on the big hill of Day 2 (much better GoPro footage this year....really shows off the speed)... quite the adventure!

Ok, so the weather was crappy, but the event was still a success...1800+ riders (I'm guessing <1000 finished), $8 million raised and a wet time had by all .

Cyclus, how'd you fair and have you wrung yourself out yet?


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Great Job Mile!!!! Ya just can't fight the weather and afte rhearing about yours I won't complarin about the weather we had for the Ontario ride.

Cheers,

Brian J.

plus....my legs are naturally hairless so no shaving for me


----------



## sapguy (Aug 26, 2009)

there is one in Montreal too


July 3 to 6, 2012



THANK YOU!

To all of those who have so generously donated in the past ! 

Hoping to count on your support again this year! 

Simon Hale will be participating in a four-day trek along with 30 men and women from the business community. They will be joined by Pierre Bruneau and will cycle more than 600 km in support of the fight waged by children with cancer.

The CIBC Charles-Bruneau Tour is on its way to becoming one of the largest fundraising activities in Quebec. Thanks to its major partners and the commitment of its many participants, the event has generated more than $7,393,000 since 1995. Last year, the CIBC Charles-Bruneau Tour exceeded its objective by raising the incredible sum of $2,000,000. Buoyed by their success, organizers intend step up their efforts to meet the ever-growing priorities of the Centre de cancérologie Charles-Bruneau at CHU Sainte-Justine.
The Centre de cancérologie Charles-Bruneau at CHU Sainte-Justine opened its doors on January 21, 1995. It serves the entire population of Quebec and allows more than 1,100 children with cancer to benefit from the best care available.


Your donations are sincerely appreciated.

If you would like to make a donation, please click here:

tourcibc.charlesbruneau.qc.ca/Participant.aspx?id=198&lang=en

For more information: 

.charlesbruneau.qc.ca/tour-cibc/en/]Tour CIBC Charles-Bruneau: Home

charlesbruneau.qc.ca/en/]The Fondation Centre de cancérologie Charles-Bruneau - Finding hope through research


----------



## nravanelli (Jul 16, 2012)

Congratulations to all people taking part. I lost my grandfather to cancer and I appreciate all the hard work that goes into this. Thank you all


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay...I promised my usual bit of video...

Not as much video footage as I had hoped....far too much rain....but, not too bad overall.

Mike's 2012 Alberta video


----------

